# Rockford Illinois??



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are looking at a small deere tractor/mower in Rockford, Ill. Anybody in the area with time to take a look?

Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup. I'm 20 minutes away.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Great! Let me try to beat down their price a bit, I'll send you some lunch money and let you know the specifics....I sure do like Haytalk! Thanks, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

No money needed. Keep me updated, I'm headed up that direction Tuesday for a delivery so I can stop on my way back. Thanks, Seth


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Seth,

The deal skunked. My offer was rejected (after two calls to the salesman). I'll keep looking this winter. Thanks for the offer, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Roger that! Good luck on your next one.


----------

